# western reserve walleye association 2005



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

the 2005 schedule is posted on the cub site

http://www.thewrwa.com/SchedulesRules.htm


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow!Thats a favorable schedule for my location.
I could almost be talked into doing it again!


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

u should do it again this will be my 5th year its good for my location too other than tappan lake,its new for this year.neverr fished it bbut im sure it will be lots of fun.give it a try 

thanks bob


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished the WRWA Cabela's open several years ago at Mosquito.
I brought a limit of fish to the scales and had a great time.
You guys put on a good tourney.


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been with the club since the very first tournament, it is a great club with some really great guys in it.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

I've fished 3 WRWA open tourneys and yes they are well run, fun and a great group of guys.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

just a reminder 1st one at mosquito this saterday u can still get in or if u cant make it for that one theres five more all on good lakes plus the two day championship on mosquito and u only have to fish 2 tourneys to be in the championship for more info go to the website

http://www.thewrwa.com/


bob


----------

